# Chips on door edge, advice appreciated



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

My Mother obviously cant judge the length of the doors on my car and yesterday opened the passenger one straight into the fence  

My question is does anyone who has used a product like Dr Colorchip think that it would be effective on the damage, obviously I'm not looking for a definative answer but I would like opinions and advice so I can at least make a informed decision regarding a repair.

Here are a few pics and I've included a tape messure to give some scale, any help really appreciated as I'd like to do it before any really bad weather comes our way !


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

My advice would be to go buy yourself a stool, some touch up paint and a 000 art brush. Then once you've build up the layers, you can work on flattening it down and polishing it up.

As for the C section type mark shown further in on the door, is this just a scratch or has it dented and chipped it?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Paints 4 u touch up kit and a few hours...

:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

The paint on the edges of the doors is VERY thin, your best bet is to touch up the areas as best you can but I wouldn't start machining it as you could make it worse. You might be able to achieve some improvement by hand with light pressure.

Alex


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

dixon75 said:


> My advice would be to go buy yourself a stool, some touch up paint and a 000 art brush. Then once you've build up the layers, you can work on flattening it down and polishing it up.
> 
> As for the C section type mark shown further in on the door, is this just a scratch or has it dented and chipped it?


Thanks, the mark is a ligh scratch and there is no dent (thank god)



The Cueball said:


> Paints 4 u touch up kit and a few hours...
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks, would the kit be any different to the standard touch up sticks I allready have ?



EliteCarCare said:


> The paint on the edges of the doors is VERY thin, your best bet is to touch up the areas as best you can but I wouldn't start machining it as you could make it worse. You might be able to achieve some improvement by hand with light pressure.
> 
> Alex


Thanks Alex, I dont have a machine so anythig I do will be by hand and I'm guessing that when you say "achieve some improvement by hand with light pressure" you mean with something like german cutting/polishing pad and a polish with a bit of cut to it ?

Thanks for all the comments, I appreciate the speedy help :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> Thanks, would the kit be any different to the standard touch up sticks I allready have ?


No sure, but I always use this wee kit for stone chips etc, and always get good service and a good colour match (except silver, but you don't need to worry about that)

http://www.paints4u.com/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=6912

It has everything you need in there..

:thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks mate, really appreciate the help and I've calmed down a bit now


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> Thanks mate, really appreciate the help and I've calmed down a bit now


Good to hear... how could you be mad with your wee mum...

Shame on you 

:thumb:


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

Theres also chippex try their website and have a look but its around £ 40 odd


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

uruk hai said:


> My question is does anyone who has used a product like Dr Colorchip think that it would be effective on the damage


Although I rate the Dr Colorchip system from doing the front end of my Leon, I think that for the amount of touching up you have to do, I would tend to go with the other suggestions here and go for a touch-up kit and sanding.

I think that Dr Colorchip is best suited for flat areas. With the chips being on the edge of the door, although the paint would go into the chips easily, you would probably have a hard job trying to keep it there at the removal stage.

And Dr Colorchip is not a particularly cheap option for such a small area of repair.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for that, appreciate all the advice and suggestions :thumb:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Did you managed to get the chips sorted yet mate? If so, what did you do? I have a similar chip on the bottom edge of the rear passenger door and i really wanna fix it, but i'm afraid i'll mess it up. :newbie:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I havent touched it yet but when I do I'll post up the results (if it turns out O.K  )


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

It could have been worse, it could have been a wall she banged against [or a high kerb] :wave:


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

I find the dispensers for paint you get from Halfords, of all places, are very good! Just pop the proper paint in and the needle sized head puts out a tiny bit of product which you can really control a lot better than any fine art brush. I've done a few doors in similar condition with near perfect results to the point where no-one can see the touch up. I guess a lot of practice and patience comes into play too. Get yourself something to practice on and hone your technique


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

how honest should i be?

Realistically: door needs painted if you want it perfect,id fit those door protectors afterwards.

Average point of view: touch it up.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

aba said:


> how honest should i be?
> 
> Realistically: door needs painted if you want it perfect,id fit those door protectors afterwards.
> 
> Average point of view: touch it up.


As it's a car I drive every day and park in public places I know it'll never be "perfect" so I wont be having the the door done.

Door protectors - Never, not in a million years, there's more chance of me swapping mother in for another mother who looks before opening the door :lol:

Touch up - Sounds good enough to me :thumb:


----------

